# الكنيسه الالكترونيه



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الساده المشرفين على المنتدى لماذا نشعر ان ما نقوله من اقتراحات مجرد كلام لا يتم الرد عليه او حتى بيان سبب الرفض لتبنى المقترح.
لقد اقترحت بحاجه المسيحيات الجدد بأن تكون لنا فى المنتدى زوايه خاصه تلبى احتياجتنا الروحيه وتكون لنا بمثابه كنيسه كامله على النت ويكون لنا اب اعتراف وتكون هناك جداول كامله بمواعيد الصيام والصلاه وذلك لأن لنا ظروف خاصه ولا نستطيع الذهاب الى الكنيسه بانتظام مما قد يتسبب فى انقطاع الصله بالمسيحيه ويحدث مالا يحمد عقباه. ويكون المشرفين على الزاويه على درايه تامه بمعامله المسيحيات الجدد.لان المسيحيه الجديده تختلف عن المسيحيه بالمولد فى طريقه تلقيها للمعلومه وتكون الزاويه حمايه لنا من اى افكار لا تتفق وروح المسيحيه الصحيحه وبدلا من نتلقى معلومات خاطئه وننتمى الى طوائف ترفضها الكنيسه الارثوذكسيه.وقد ايد الاقتراح عدد ليس بالقليل فأرجو من الاداره مشكوره تبنى الاقتراح.وفقكم الرب لما فيه خدمه الكنيسه.وشكرااا


----------



## ابو ناجى (23 يناير 2012)

*اتمنى*

اقتراح جميل واتمنى انه ينفذ باقصى سرعه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*الأخت هالة حب , انا لست من الأدارة لكن أرجو أن تسمعي رأيي بالموضوع , هنالك في المنتدى مكان للأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية و هنالك أساتذة كبار يستطيعون توفير الأجابة الشافية لأي سائل و المساعدة لأي عابر . اما موضوع الأعتراف فكيف تعترفين على الانترنت ؟ الا يجب ان يكون بينك و بين الأب فقط ؟ كيف يكون الاعتراف على الانترنت ؟
الصلة بالمسيحية هي صلتك بأبوك السماوي , لطالما المسيح في قلبك أذا تقدرين ان تصلي في كل مكان و صدقيني الكل هنا على اتم الأستعداد للمساعدة و تقديم العون الى أي عابر , انا عابر أيضا و أستفدت كثيرا من هذا المنتدى الرائع 
الرب يباركك و يسعد ايامك 

*


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2012)

أختي العزيزة هالة الحب،

المنتدى بجملته مقدم للجميع، مسيحي اباً عن جد ام مؤمن جديد، كل محتوى المنتدى هو للجميع لاننا واحد في المسيح. لا يجوز التقسيم بيننا وفصل المؤمنين الجدد عن البقية، فلم يكن هذا حال الرسل وتلاميذهم ومن بشروهم ابداً.
الأقسام المسيحية مفتوحة لتلقي كل اسئلتك فهناك مجموعة رائعة من الأعضاء المتمرسين في التعامل مع حالات مماثلة لحالاتك.

سلام المسيح معك.


----------

